

Tips on Living in a Bad Neighborhood - addvodka
http://add-vodka.com/tips-on-living-in-a-bad-neighborhood/

======
addvodka
It's not easy to live in a bad neighborhood but sometimes necessary to save
money. Here's how I do it.

